# Is Lyft dead?



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Like literally.., I'm getting 1 Lyft out of 10 rides on Uber in my market.

p.s. I don't accept shared/pools on both platforms.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

lyft has been dead to me for several months, starting to smell now... :/


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> lyft has been dead to me for several months, starting to smell now... :/


If you ever saw the host of the TV show Tales From the Crypt that's lyft, a decrepit POS organization.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

3/1 Uber to Lyft in my market. 

I have more garbage rides on Lyft


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

pretty much Uber for me too. Lyft is less of a priority while I am still pissed at them.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm in chicago and get about
1/3 of my rides from lyft...


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Last week, approximately 1/3 of my earnings were from Lyft. It was my worst week of Lyft earnings in a year,

Here's why:










By comparing the Lyft and Uber rider apps frequently, it seems that most new drivers this summer are only driving Lyft.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If I drive again, will only drive for Uber, the ever changing app, lies and constant messages and manipulation make it to it makes my head hurt to even to think about turning the app on. GOT It


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> 3/1 Uber to Lyft in my market.
> 
> I have more garbage rides on Lyft


Although 51% of my 80 rides last week were from Lyft, they were only 1/3 of my total earnings. Tips on Lyft rides represented 28% of total tips.

Average earnings per ride (including tips):

Lyft: $5.91
Uber: $11.20

Lyft rides have become garbage rides indeed.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Left always was garbage, hope they go bankrupt.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Left always was garbage, hope they go bankrupt.


Careful what you wish for. Removing competition may hurt drivers.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Lyft is still alive and kicking in SLC. But it's funny how the tables have turned. Uber used to be the devil. Now it seems most drivers are more in favor of Uber vs. Lyft. 

I admittedly do more rides with Lyft than Uber but it's only because Lyft's minimum is higher and they often offer me bonuses.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Another Ant said:


> Although 51% of my 80 rides last week were from Lyft, they were only 1/3 of my total earnings. Tips on Lyft rides represented 28% of total tips.
> 
> Average earnings per ride (including tips):
> 
> ...


Lyft $3.60 per ride this week and no tips 9 rides
Uber Uber $10.31 and 8.88 in tips 15 rides


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Averaging 15-20 rides per day with lyft.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Still plenty of Lyft business. I declined at least 7-8 rides yesterday in the airport queue when there were 0 drivers in the queue. Waiting for an XL ride, which never came. Since I had a $9 Uber surge, I took the Comfort Ride that came over shortly after. Never got a LyftXL while driving out of the pen. I don't know how many Lyft pings I decline fishing for an XL. It was a lot over the weekend.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

If you drive in urban areas or college areas LYFT has more demand .


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Lyft needs to stop passing out those free ride coupons and discount rides. They're killing themselves and the drivers. People who get a free ride don't tip. People going 3 blocks from their apartment don't tip. Third-party providers, insurance companies, arranging rides for patients don't tip. Lyft needs to reward its loyal drivers who have been with them longest and give new drivers something to work towards.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> Averaging 15-20 rides per day with lyft.


How many average rides per day with Uber?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Lyft needs to stop passing out those free ride coupons and discount rides. They're killing themselves and the drivers. People who get a free ride don't tip. People going 3 blocks from their apartment don't tip. Third-party providers, insurance companies, arranging rides for patients don't tip. Lyft needs to reward its loyal drivers who have been with them longest and give new drivers something to work towards.


It's on purpose. Lyft executives get their bonuses based on growth and marketshare. Profit is not the motive. Lyft will be gone by February, make plans!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> If I drive again, will only drive for Uber, the ever changing app, lies and constant messages and manipulation make it to it makes my head hurt to even to think about turning the app on. GOT It


If I drive again it won't be for Uber or lyft, A new company would have to come in town and show me the money.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

charmer37 said:


> If I drive again it won't be for Uber or lyft, A new company would have to come in town and show me the money.


These companies ain't exactly a dime-a-dozen. So suck it up and find a real job.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Another Ant said:


> How many average rides per day with Uber?


I stopped doing Uber in April. But I would say my average was about the same. Although requests did come in faster.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Been doing pretty much exclusively Lyft the last several months and it's worked just fine for what I've wanted to do. Not sure if it was just a fluke, but they even gave me bonus opportunity last week ($15 for 3 rides 6.15-7.15am) which I reached both days I drove. LOL! :biggrin:

Yeah, there are plenty of annoying things about them, but Uber's hardly perfect, either.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Been doing pretty much exclusively Lyft the last several months and it's worked just fine for what I've wanted to do. Not sure if it was just a fluke, but they even gave me bonus opportunity last week ($15 for 3 rides 6.15-7.15am) which I reached both days I drove. LOL! :biggrin:
> 
> Yeah, there are plenty of annoying things about them, but Uber's hardly perfect, either.


It would be tough to hit 3 rides an hour in my market, even when busy. My average rides are 15-20 minutes in length, not counting time to the pickup.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lyft became ghetto in my market. Such a shame, used to be upper clientele who tipped well. I rarely turn on the Lyft app anymore.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> It would be tough to hit 3 rides an hour in my market, even when busy. My average rides are 15-20 minutes in length, not counting time to the pickup.


You don't need to complete all the rides during that time. As long as you accept or start the first one in that time frame and don't go offlne or decline/miss a ride, you're golden. Last Monday I didn't get my streak bonus until I completed my third ride at 8.49am.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lyft is dead to me


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Lyft is nearly dead to me in LV...I'll do 1-3 rides a month to keep account active, for what reason, I'm not sure.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Just when I think it is dead, there are better Lyft days. I am seeing about 2:1 Uber to Lyft in pings when both apps on.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Drivincrazy said:


> Lyft is nearly dead to me in LV...I'll do 1-3 rides a month to keep account active, for what reason, I'm not sure.


It is always good to leave open options.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Lyft died for me mid April. Was actually making more with them prior to that. April to now, I'm around 80% Uber dollars.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

dens said:


> Like literally.., I'm getting 1 Lyft out of 10 rides on Uber in my market.
> 
> p.s. I don't accept shared/pools on both platforms.


One of my favorite sayings, "like literally" and "wait what" oh yeah and "I literally do this a million times a day"


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> One of my favorite sayings, "like literally" and "wait what" oh yeah and "I literally do this a million times a day"


Oh man not even funny, try one linked below


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lyft is doing good where i'm at if you like doing 45+ minute rides. People are constantly dropping off Buses and Trucks around here and going to pick up another one 40-50 miles away. One time I made $100 in revenue in a little more than 2 hours after a $10 tip on the app.

The one pickup was from a house to a mall. I wound up walking the nice mall and went to Jcpenney got a hat then hit a Starbucks. Spent about $20 there combined. Then I think I got throttled I couldn't get a ping for over an hour.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

The mall loves you! You didn't get throttled. There were likely lots of ants hanging around the mall. You can check this using the pax app.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Just like last week, this week the majority of my rides were from Lyft (53%), yet only 43% of my earnings were from Lyft.

Including tips (what few of them there were), my average Lyft ride earned me $7.72.

My average Uber ride (also including tips) earned me $11.62.

Saturday is always my highest earnings day of the week. Lyft was abysmal.









Uber was much, much better.

Although not totally dead, at least this summer, Lyft continues to be the least profitable rideshare company for me to drive for. Whenever I accept a Lyft ride and log off of Uber, I wonder what I am missing.

Unless the Lyft passenger is known to me, and I like them, I keep Uber running to see what Uber might throw me.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

depends on your market
*Daily Ride History*
Jul 28, 2019 (Sun) $145.8415 rides
Jul 27, 2019 (Sat) $146.0716 rides
Jul 26, 2019 (Fri) $178.6916 rides
Jul 25, 2019 (Thu) $97.029 rides
Jul 24, 2019 (Wed) $161.2619 rides
Jul 23, 2019 (Tue) $4.241 ride
Jul 22, 2019 (Mon) $137.3820 rides


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> depends on your market
> *Daily Ride History*
> Jul 28, 2019 (Sun) $145.8415 rides
> Jul 27, 2019 (Sat) $146.0716 rides
> ...


Hey Buddy- you gotta stop slacking off on Tuesdays.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Hey Buddy- you gotta stop slacking off on Tuesdays.


My daughter flew back into town, and wanted to give her all my attention.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> depends on your market
> *Daily Ride History*
> Jul 28, 2019 (Sun) $145.8415 rides
> Jul 27, 2019 (Sat) $146.0716 rides
> ...


Las Vegas must be a strong market indeed to earn $870.50 exclusively on Lyft. I can only imagine what you may have earned if you also drove for Uber.

If you don't mind my asking, how many hours did you spend on the Lyft app to realize these earnings?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> My daughter flew back into town, and wanted to give her all my attention.


Then you be both the hard worker and the good Daddy. Bravo!


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Another Ant said:


> Las Vegas must be a strong market indeed to earn $870.50 exclusively on Lyft. I can only imagine what you may have earned if you also drove for Uber.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, how many hours did you spend on the Lyft app to realize these earnings?


mon 8hr
tue 22 min
wed 10 hours
thu 10 hr
fri 9 hr
sat 7 hr
sun 4hrs
I usually break my day up into 2 five hours shifts, this way I can spend time with child until school starts.
I start around 5 am til maybe noon, depending on the number of requests, then i drive from 7pm til like 10 or 11pm. when the temp starts to go down. Sunday was not the norm. rarely do I get 16 trips in 4 hours.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lyft makes it extremely obvious when they no longer care to have you as a valued member of the Lyft community


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Right now in Atlanta, Lyft has been slow when compared with Uber; however having only been doing Lyft for a month my comparisons are skewed.
The issue is the summer vacations verse the school crowds.

So I am thinking that as schools restart, we will see the traffic picking up in small upticks on both platforms. In the South, when the weather starts getting colder, and rainy towards September-October I think it will be a factor in for people wanting to use Rideshares.

It is the edd and flow of individual tastes.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm in Atlanta as well and it just varies from driver to driver. Been trending down with uber and up with Lyft all year for me. Select vs lux only.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> mon 8hr
> tue 22 min
> wed 10 hours
> thu 10 hr
> ...


Any Type of bonus in the pay?


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> Any Type of bonus in the pay?


no, i wish though


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Only in my dreams.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> mon 8hr
> tue 22 min
> wed 10 hours
> thu 10 hr
> ...


While driving approximately 39 hours last week, you managed to earn a bit over $22.00 an hour.

That's a good hourly average. You're doing pretty well indeed!

In my experience, people who drive exclusively for Lyft fall into three categories:

1. They're new and don't know any better.

2. They lease a vehicle through Lyft and must only drive for them.

3. They have been deactivated from Uber.


----------

